# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  قصيدة لله فى الفاق

## محمد احمد حسن

*لله فى الافاق ايات لعل اقلها هو ما اليه هداك 

 و لعل مافى النفس مت اياته عجب العجاب لو ترى عيناك
 الكون مشحون بأسرارا اذا حاولت تفسيرا لها أعياكَ 
 قل للطبيب تخطفته يد الردى يا عارف الأمراض من أرداكَ 
 قل للمريض نجى وعوفي بعد ما عجزت فنون الطب من عافاكَ 
 قل للصحيح يموت لا من عله ً من بالمنايا ياصحيحُ دهاكَ
 قل للبصير وكان يحذر حفرةً فهوى بها من ذا الذي أهواكَ
 بل سائل الأعمى خطى بين الزحامِ بلى اصطداماً من يقود خطاكَ
 قل للجنين يعيش معزول بلا راعى و مرعى ياجنين من يرعاك 
 قل للوليد بكى و اجهش بالبكاء لدى الولاده يا وليد من ابكاك 
 و اذا ترى الثعبان ينفث سمه فاساله يا ثعبان من بالسموم حشاك 
 و اساله كيف تعيش يا ثعبان اوتحيى و هذا السم يملا فاك 
 و اسال بطون النحل كيف تقاطرت شهدا و قل للشهد من حلاك 
 بل سائل اللبن المصفى كان بين دم و فث ما الذى صفاك 
 و اذا رايت الحى يخرج من حنا ميت فساله من احياك 
 قل للهواء تحسه الايدى و يخفى عن عيون الناس من اخفاك 
 قل للنبات يجف بعد تهد و رعايه من بالجفاف رماك 
 و اذا رايت النبت فى الصحراء ينظر وحده فساله من ارباك 
 و اذا رايت البدر يسرى ناشرا انواره فساله من اسراك 
 و اسال شعاع الشمس يدنو و هى ابعد كل شيئ من ادناك 
 قل للمريض من الثمار من الذى من دون الثمار غداك 
 و اذا رايت النخل مشقوق النوى فساله من يا نخل شق نواك 
 و اذا رايت النار شب لهيبها فسال لهيب النار من اوراك 
 و اذا ترى الجبل الاشم مناطحا قمم السحاب فسله من ارساك
 و اذا ترى الصخر تفجر بالمياه فساله من بالماء شق صفاك
 و اذا رايت النهر بالعذب الدنان فساله من الذى اجراك 
 و اذا رايت البحر بالملح الاجاج طغى فساله من الذى اطغاك 
 و اذا رايت الليل يغشى داجيا فساله يا ليل من يا ليل حاك دجاك 
 و اذا رايت الصبح يسفر ضاحيا فساله من يا صبح صاغ ضحاك
 ستجيب مافى الكون من اياته عجب العجاب لو ترى عيناك 
 رب لك الحمد العظيم لذاتك حمدا و ليس لواحدا الاك 
 يا مدرك الابصار و الابصار لا تدرى له و لملكه ادراك 
 الا لم تكن عينى تراك فاننى فى كل شيئ استنيب علاك 
 يا منبت الازهار عاطرة الشزى يامجر الانهار عاذبه الندى 
 ماخاب يوما من دعى و رجاك 
 يا ايها الانسان مهلا ما الذى الا الله جل جلاله اغراك
 اللّهُ في كل الحقائقِ ماثلُ أن لم تكن تراهُ فهو يراكَ
 

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*




يا ايها الانسان مهلا ما الذى الا الله جل جلاله اغراك
 اللّهُ في كل الحقائقِ ماثلُ أن لم تكن تراهُ فهو يراكَ



نعم ان لم نكن نراه فهو يرانا
اللهم اغفرلنا زنوبنا وتوب علينا وارحمنا يا رحمن يا رحيم
                        	*

----------

